

.htaccess tester - franze
http://htaccess.madewithlove.be/

======
ZoFreX
Emphasis on "simple", it didn't hit a single rule when I tried out a complex
.htaccess file. It's a great idea and a nice start, but I really have no need
for a tool to debug only my simple .htaccess files!

~~~
andreascreten
Can you send me some of those rules to that we can implement them?

~~~
ZoFreX
%{HTTP_HOST} isn't recognised for one, and lines like "Redirect 301 /foo
<http://www.example.com/> aren't recognised at all. However, I can't really
use this as a tester unless it implements everything rather than a list of
directives I give you - if I don't realise an unrecognised directive lies in
the middle of my .htaccess, my test results could be misleading. It's a great
idea, but it might be better to implement it by hooking into the same code
Apache uses, if that is at all possible.

------
Joakal
There should be a tester with nginx due to rising popularity. I would love to
try it.

~~~
morganpyne
Considering that nginx has no concept of a .htaccess file or per-directory
configuration file (they kill performance) I'm not sure what you mean here.

nginx itself reports clear and easy to understand errors on it's configuration
files. If you simply want to test the config (without actually
starting/restarting nginx), just pass it the '-t' flag; similar to apache's
'configtest' option.

------
benwerd
This is brilliant. Any chance you could make it an offline web app / native
tool?

~~~
jamesgeck0
Or post it on Github? Only further awesomeness could result.

~~~
andreascreten
Yep, we plan to do that.

------
clu3
Awesome. This will save a whole lot of time for developers like me. Thank you

~~~
andreascreten
You're welcome :-D

------
djjose
I wish I had this ages ago, great job!

------
MarvinYork
Nice, but %{SERVER_PORT} failed.

~~~
andreascreten
I just added it, enjoy!

~~~
danbee
Can you add %{HTTPS} too?

Edit: Also, just noticed that RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} 80 does not work
unless you explicitly add :80 to the URL.

